# Period after Prostap - How long?



## danipink (May 2, 2010)

Hi 
This is my first post, so apologies if I am hashing over old ground however I couldn't find anything through the search facility. But feel free to point me in the right direction. 
I had my Prostap injection on day 22, 11 days ago. I've been suffering from lots of different side effects, sore breasts, tiredness etc, however I still haven't had my period. 
I had thought that my period should arrive within 10 days, if it doesn't appear does that mean that I'm not down regging?  I don't know if its relevent but I normally have a 40 day cycle so this is only day 32 in my cycle. 
I'm just getting worried that its not working and they will stop my treatment cycle. 
Should I contact the clinic or is there still time for it to work? My baseline scan isn't till the 12th May. 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi there,
I'm not a fertility expert but have noticed a couple of other questions on prostrap, just a bit further down this thread, have a look as they may help you, otherwise one of the others may be along to help

R x


----------



## danipink (May 2, 2010)

Hiya
just a wee update. I contacted GRI and they put my mind at rest, apparently the 7-10 rule is only really a vauge guide for people on a 'normal' 28 day cycle. She said that there is no hard or fast rule it can take a lot longer in some cases. she said that also it can make your period lighter and shorter as well as worse, which again is the normal expectation. 
Just thought this might help any others that come along after...


----------

